# Turmeric



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone using it? It seems to have all sorts of claims to its effectiveness as an anti inflammatory. Even supposed to help prevent (not cure) alzheimers.


Would be interested to hear others' experiences.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there are lots of claims of it's benefits but as yet nothing utterly proven, so it's still on the fringes of being hailed as a wonder product, but no doubt there are companies who will flog it to death as some sort of miracle cure to all ailments. but as a common foodstuff - used regularly in Asian cookery - there's no harm in using it for it's "supposed" benefits. I will be using some very shortly in a curry I'm cooking


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Had to laugh when I read this.

http://www.mrc.ac.uk/news/browse/changes-in-humour-an-early-sign-of-dementia/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do Indians suffer from Alzheimers?

I don't know, but if they do it rather undermines at least that claim, 'cos they practically live on it!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tell them a joke and see if they laugh.>>

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Many of the claims have been substantiated in animal tests 

We would need a fair amount of it though

absorption is increased with the addition of black pepper

Albert isn't keen on the taste in larger quantities so I buy organic capsules with added black pepper

Research is showing effectiveness in cancer treatment , it's not a cure but it may slow tumour growth

Many veg are effective at slowing cancer cell growth, and other illnesses 

And it's worth remembering many of our modern day medicines stem from plant origins

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If it works in animals, and I have heard claims that it works as an anti inflammatory, then we can discount the placebo effect at least.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The price is ridiculous in tablet form in the health food shops, maybe cheaper if you source online etc.


So cheap in the herb bottles, I use it, but not in tablet form, along with ginger and garlic.


Paul.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

My nephew has had all sorts of health issues for some years, discovered turmeric early last year and is a transformed man. Sorry I don't have all the medical details to hand but it clearly has worked for him.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I buy the tablets online coppo

I like a spoonful of tumeric and ginger as a hot drink, some add honey, I add green oxo cube so it's up of soup, I don't like sweet things 

I buy it in the Asian shops, I buy all my spices inthe asianshops, much much cheaper than those little bottles of spices

Albert doesn't like the taste though so it's capsules for him

I also use Spirulia, organic, it's a potent cleanser, used for the kids following the Russian disaster for radiation poisoning, 

Apparently is was benificial so alberttakes it following scans and radiotherapy treatment, along with Epsom salt baths 

Does it work?. I don't know, it doesn't harm and I research as far as I can to aid in the fight 

Doctors can't recommend these treatments, and maybe reported cures are anecdotal

But make no mistake many of the so called cures that medical science uses are pretty lethal in there own right

I cringe at the advise to eat heavy sugared food during chemo for instant energy to keep up strength and it still exists

Although fasting is now found to make cancer cells vulnerable to chemo and protects healthy cells
that can adapt quicklytofastingregimes where cancer cells are slow to react 

So medical science continues to evolve and rectify past mistakes 

And sugar is a no no, cancer cells love it and thrive on it

So I would advocate conventional treatments 

And add a few natural ones that could well assist in the fight 

And some, the very brave or foolhardy depending on your viewpoint 

Fight and survive on natural therapies alone 

There is great power in the natural world of plants 

So it's worth the time to research them in this day and age

And some are so simple 

Hay fever allergies ?

Source a local unpasteurised honey made from the fauna that you are allergic to in the environment you breathe ,pollen of local plants, we have bees in a local park and honey for sale there

The bees transform it for you so you can slowly build up immunity 

Nature remains a miracle

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We buy it in 5 kilo bags from the Asian cash and carry, we divide it into two with my mate and we both use it through out the year, 2.5 kilos just about is enough and costs about £8.50 each...

Now what do we use it for, I could get you all guessing but apart from Steve Wakk44 on here you would never guess...


Sooooo.... We put a heaped tea spoon full into our fishing maggots, give them a good shake and leave them to absorb it into their bodies over a day or so, carp love em it is the taste that torments them ... The only downside is, if the wind is blowing into your face, the turmeric blows back at you when you catapult the maggots out and the stuff stings your eyes, and your fingers look like you are on 40 Woodbine's a day as they look nicotine stained....

Would I eat the stuff?, like sweetcorn,Spam and Bacon Grill it's fish food to me..

ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I wouldn't eat maggots 

We used them to eat out narcotic tissue in ulcerated wounds 

But some countries find them a delicacy 

It takes alsorts

Maybe tumeric infused maggots

Are the new superfood 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Turmeric is known to have a calming effect on the bowel. In spite of my "semi-colon" surgery, I can still tuck into a good curry and suffer no nasty side-effects. In fact it feels calmed. So it must have something going for it. It is also well-known as a dye.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.mrc.ac.uk/news/browse/st...tion-in-an-experimental-model-of-alzheimer-s/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting stuff. Thank you. I have ordered some tablets on line they have the black pepper added.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thankyou, one more nugget of information from mhf,i,ve got some as well came weds, so cant comment yet,it say,s anything up to several weeks before they kick in, i,ve always had athritic bones since i was a child, growing pains, carrying the baby wrong, lifting heavy trays, always a reason,never a pain relief, damp weather, i could go on for hours. so anything that is not drug related i will give a try, did try drugs, one lot ruptured my stomach,lived on mashed pototoes and bananas,for weeks until healed, next lot i was on my way out with my purse, so must be going to buy something, and ended up crying in the middle of chorlton, because i couldent remember what i needed, so, before the internet,went to the libary,and read up on what might help, the things we all know now,oilly fish,lots of veg, little dairy,avoid too much citrus, lots of exercise,but in the water,glusomine,etc. but at the moment i need extra, oh got the van stuck while in spain,jumped out to back him up, and jarred my side, had a stick for a while,and now going to my ostophah, been going to him for 35 years, not all the time but at least a few times each year, ,he,s older than me,only does one day a week now,and only for old clients. so at the moment not only aching bones, but cant bend or stand to long because my back is killing me. so fingers crossed.......

mags


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would one say that fresh would work better than the pills.plus exactly how much content is in the pills.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby you're search 

Check out the tablets

Fresh is great but you are looking for the active ingredient of tumeric

And just, maybe you would have to consume too much of the powder

The fresh roots,you can get but I doubt you could munch on it 

So if like me you are happy to stir a spoonful of powder into a green oxo cube

Ilove the taste

Or like Albert who dislikes it
You decide what concentrate of of tablet you feel you need

Still feel best combined with black pepper for absorption

Aldra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

thats the ones i,ve bought, organic with the black pepper,went on line as you suggested,seem to be the right ones, i was lucky as my first doctor really beleived in alternate remedies, and one of my doctors went holistic and homopathic, sounds like i keep changing, it,s just i,ve lived here that long they keep retiring on me, but was in hospital a couple of years ago, long story smashed my shoulder and was in for six weeks, but every new nurse and doctor couldent beleive that [ at my age] i dident take drugs.

mags


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I take a turmeric tablet every day and love a curry. Can't tell you if it's doing any good but I've read enough to convince me that it's a gamble worth taking .


----------



## Stevo101 (Jan 10, 2016)

Try looking up Golden Paste. 

Works wonders on the couple of dogs that we have had in relation to anti inflammatory.


----------

